# Venomous bite treatment - GRAPHIC



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

These were taken 8 hours after a bite from a Northern pacific rattlesnake-
Made me think twice about maybe getting hots someday!
p.s if the mods think this is too graphic to be on rfuk I don't mind it being taken off at all


----------



## Supernatural (Jul 14, 2007)

*ermmm, ouch lol*


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

omg jeesus!! :O poor guy...


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

hmmmm, most certainly never going near one!! Think i'll extend my 50 mile radius to 150miles now!! I'm not even going to venture into the woods anymore!! lol


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thats got to hurt! It looks almost prosthetic!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone considering buying one of those little darlings?


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

Holy Smoke! He will be feeling that for a few days!!!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Here's one 22 months afterwards


----------



## Kooli (Jun 13, 2006)

yeah i saw this. i think it ate away at the flesh and they had to remove all the dead flesh and that is what he was left with


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

No sympathy for the guy tho, its always good when a creature that is killed in large numbers out of fear or stereotypes gets its own back!!


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

MY GOD that looks sore!


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

you should do a poll at the same time asking...

Who wants to buy hots?

1) Me
2) Not me
3) I did, but this has put me off!

I was always a 2 anyway.


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

you forgot "maybe 1 day"


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

4) maybe 1 day.... 

...... it'll never happen, and remain never happening, and I wish each day to happen like that, until eternity?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

easty said:


> No sympathy for the guy tho, its always good when a creature that is killed in large numbers out of fear or stereotypes gets its own back!!


 
Gotta say i agree with that totally.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

God women do you not sleep?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> God women do you not sleep?


Who me?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

*thinks he should have quoted* Yes, you!


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

robnissmith said:


> *thinks he should have quoted* Yes, you!


 
Very rarely... other things to keep me occupied and too much to do... insomnia is useful sometimes :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow! Does look bad. If I were him I would get my arm tattooed so it looks like it did after the bite, that would look cool.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

jesus i bet that was some of the worst pain ever.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

those pics are from an 11 or 12 year old little kid, he was sat on a log with his hand hanging down and it bit him in the wild, it doesnt put me off keeping hots at all.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

that'll wake ya up in the morning


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

I guess it'll just be something i'll never understand why people want.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Altered the title so people had a better idea of what they were opening.

Ive seen worse tbh, I like crotalids and would still be happy to keep them.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

lol, I was just thinking, if I was a doctor I would be tempted to poke the wound...but maybe I'm just a sadist like that


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

heres the full page he was 13 actually 

Justin's Rattlesnake Bite


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

cheers SiUK makes for a good wee read that does lol!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

they've been on here before havnt they?


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

ive seen the thread and whole sotry about that... painful experiance


----------



## philly_billy_rocks (Jul 10, 2007)

ew thats a good pic lol


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

So fascinating!

I've seen it before, but its a good one to book mark!

I'd love to keep hots one day, it doesnt put me off, it just helps to re-emphasise that I'm not ready yet.


----------



## Mr.Monty (Jun 6, 2007)

heres something more painful pouring salt and viviger over it


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Hardly looks real does it?

I wouldn't want to be that bloke. Cool pictures though!

Does anyone know the story of how this happened?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> Hardly looks real does it?
> 
> I wouldn't want to be that bloke. Cool pictures though!
> 
> Does anyone know the story of how this happened?


 
there you go mate, not a bite in captivity
Justin's Rattlesnake Bite


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

That arm looks like it is owned by someone older than 'just turned 13', doesn't it?

Why didn't the helicopter air-lift him from where he was?


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

they was in the middle of a forest in the middle of nowhere. 

They have to be met a a sizeable clearing for the chopper to land. 

As for the age, its a skinny arm, which implies under 20, and there isnt much to scale it to so you cant really say...


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

the arm was meant to have swollen up as well, hence why they cut it open.


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

royalpython said:


> the arm was meant to have swollen up as well, hence why they cut it open.


Yeah, there is that!


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

that looks awful


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ouch ouch ouch ouch...that looks painfull!!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i am never ever getting a venomous snake!


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

The picture looks bad because they have cut open the arm to relive the pressure build up.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

SiUK said:


> heres the full page he was 13 actually
> 
> Justin's Rattlesnake Bite


 
Thanks SiUK I couldn't find the link was waiting for this to turn into a venomous keepers slam fest of sorts.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah this looks quite bad, I have a book here called "The Dangerous snakes of Africa" which has some nice pics of venomous bites like the one posted. I've seen this story before. It doesn't put me off keeping venomous personally. Getting bitten by a snake in the wild that you weren't expecting to be there, is different to having snakes in a viv in plain sight with the correct tools and experience for dealing with them.


----------



## HoggieNut (Jul 27, 2007)

Definitely puts me off having any hots!! Scary stuff :-o


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

It doesn't put me off keeping hots. It puts me off being bitten by hots though...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> It doesn't put me off keeping hots. It puts me off being bitten by hots though...


Yeh i agree, I suppose though that with keeping them you have to be prepared for the worse, that accidents can happen. Theres a US man on thevenomroom forum who, has been bitten like 70 times by various snakes mainly cobras now thats too manty times:lol2:


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

SiUK said:


> Yeh i agree, I suppose though that with keeping them you have to be prepared for the worse, that accidents can happen. Theres a US man on thevenomroom forum who, has been bitten like 70 times by various snakes mainly cobras now thats too manty times:lol2:


There's some guy in America who's about 80/90 years of age who, to my knowledge, still works with venomous snakes. 
He's been bitten well over 100 times! 
The doctors keep saying "One more time. The next one 'will' kill you". 
The guy's a legend! Surely if you're that bad at keeping hots, you'd give up?!
:lol2:


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

oh my god I'm going to rip my eyes out!!!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

ljkenny said:


> There's some guy in America who's about 80/90 years of age who, to my knowledge, still works with venomous snakes.
> He's been bitten well over 100 times!
> The doctors keep saying "One more time. The next one 'will' kill you".
> The guy's a legend! Surely if you're that bad at keeping hots, you'd give up?!
> :lol2:


I recon thats Bill Haast hes 96, and has been bitten 170+ times, but hes been self immunising himself with venom for 50 odd years


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

I thought that didn't work...
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

shiva&kaa123 said:


> I thought that didn't work...
> Ben


what?


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Self immunisation-I thought the bite got worse every time...
Ben


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well some people do it and it seems to work where as others it might not it depends on the reaction to the venom I was asking a guy about it the other day who has been doing it for 15 years and hes been bitten over 40 times by various venomous mostly cobras and had anti venom about twice maybe three times


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, lucky guy! Thanks for the info anyway. I can't believe people are still looking at this thread!
Ben


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

to be honest it doesnt really look like an arm to me. it looks like someone that plays with blenders !!!!

looks painful, bet he wont be going that place again!!!!


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

oh my dear god...thats absolutely disgusting...


----------

